# hands for my gravedigger



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been wanting to make some hands for my gravedigger so between jobs I sculpted one that holds the lantern just to see if its what I wanted.
Its my first hand sculpt, not as bad as I thought it would be...lol.
Let me know what ya think.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent job, Play!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it does!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I like it, it looks great


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Not surprisingly, those look excellent! Way better than any hands I have!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's horrible I can't believe you even took credit for it. Send it to me so you don't embarrass yourself with it anymore.....j/k

Seriously though that's freakin' cool!! I really like the wrinkles and cracked thumbnail. I can only hope to be able sculpt something recognizable some day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Power to the people! That is awesome. I wish I was 1/8 that good.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Playfx! They will look great with your groundbreaker. Don't suppose you can show us a how to?


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Now this is impressive. I really like seeing things created from nowhere. You certainly did a great job. I want to try something but I just don't think I have the skill for it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, that looks great!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! Thats great, I wish I could do something like that!!! (...one day )


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't believe that is your first hand Mark! If I were to sculpt a lifetime, I'd never achieve that high a level!

Looks great and I love the details like the cracked thumbnails, veins, etc.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Its kinda grown on me so I think im going to go with it. Now to do the other hand to match....lol.

Ms. Wicked.....I know alot of detail wont be seen in the dark but I think you can still see some of it, so I try and add as much of it as I can, at least I know its there.

And for the ones that think they can't.......you never know till ya try!! This is made from WED clay and the detail is fast and easy to do once you have the basic form down, it took me about 30 min. to add the detail to this, you just have to dig in and try it and don't give up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, play, but Joker is right - you can't possibly ruin your reputation by putting those out in public view, so just send it and its mate when finished to me (NOT Joker) and I promise no one will ever know you had a "hand" in making them.:ninja::googly: And if you were the model, you really need your manicurist to do something about that thumbnail


Really outstanding work! There's nothing amateurish or "first time sculpt" about it. If you hadn't mentioned it, I would have figured you'd been doing hand sculpts for a while.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OK now can you make us a set? awesome!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very expressive. Awesome job!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

very cool Mark i like them alot.. hands down they are a winner


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give the man a hand! Really nice job on the hand. At first glance I thought it was from a mold, not a sculpt.


----------

